# anyone using new gear this season



## MrMagic (Oct 1, 2007)

just woundering if anyone will be riding new gear, i got a new pair of skis,( alpine) and will need a new coat,  as my old one needs to be retired.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just sold my PE'e this weekend so i will need to replace them.  Looking for Scott Mission.
Trying to sell my boots, and get Dalbello Proton 8
New jacket, pants, and helmet.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 1, 2007)

I got some new boots at the tail end of last season, but didn;t ski them yet.  Garmont Endorphins.  I just had them fitted two weeks ago by Jeff Bokem.  They're wicked comfy!

I'm looking at switching my Big sticks to AT bindings, as I broke the Tyrolia Power selects that are on them on a pow day with Riv and NHPH back in Feb.  (Either Fritschi Freeride or "The Duke") That's all I have in my Budget.


----------



## lloyd braun (Oct 1, 2007)

although I think this should go in the Gear forum I will tell you I will be riding a pair of Elan M777 for my everday ski.


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 1, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> I got some new boots at the tail end of last season, but didn;t ski them yet.  Garmont Endorphins.
> 
> 
> Garmont are my favorite telemark boots you should enjoy them sled!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

In the bumps, I'll be on 2007 K2 Cabrawlers in 179 cm with 2006 Look PX12 bindings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a new pair (last years) of Nordica Hot Rod Top Fuel boots. Already fitted by Jeff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2007)

I just received a pair of 182 Rossi Scratch Sprayer BC skis with an 88 waist in the mail today from Steep and Cheap.com and I'm also buying new boots and a new Ice Coast stiff ski..plus a new jacket..new snow pants..new underarmour...and other knicknacks...Holla


----------



## koreshot (Oct 1, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just received a pair of 182 Rossi Scratch Sprayer BC skis with an 88 waist in the mail today from Steep and Cheap.com and I'm also buying new boots and a new Ice Coast stiff ski..plus a new jacket..new snow pants..new underarmour...and other knicknacks...Holla



What the hell is underarmour?  Like the stuff that people wear to protect from imact?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2007)

Under Armour is a popular clothing brand that specializes in athletic wear including non-cotton poly base layers. This brand is growing rapidly and if you don't recognize the UA logo yet, you will soon. I actually just snagged a pretty cheap pair of UA gloves since my old pair were getting pretty ratty.


----------



## koreshot (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh that.. I just looked it up and recognized the logo immediately.  Its all over the place.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2007)

just bought the watea 101 @ 192. ordering naxo nx21 this week- this will be my touring/fresh snow ski.

last march i picked up 4frnt msp for everyday skis, although they already have 30 or so days on them.
selling off 4 frnt stl soon maybe


----------



## Rushski (Oct 2, 2007)

Recently picked up some Blizzard Titan Eights in 175cm w/Elan ELD14 bindings mounted flat.  Will use them on powder days, out West and possibly crud.

Should augment the Fischer RX8s I picked up in late March last year.


----------



## adamti91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brand new Endeavor Colour is showing up soon, should tear the park up with that. Forum Platform bindings and forum/special blend edition destroyer boots.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 2, 2007)

Atomic just sent me a brand new pair of M10 replacement skis!!!!!


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 2, 2007)

HEAD Supermojos 193cm mounted +2cm with Naxo 01's (2nd gen). 

M


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

new mountain hardwear jacket, Black Diamond Ethics, ascesion skins and freeride+ to be mounted, Rossi b4's and axial 120 to be mounted, and a few new base layers.


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to get some new ski pants- old ones were too big. 
Also riding some awesome new K2 chiefs. 
Other than that I doubt much will be new.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 2, 2007)

roark said:


> new mountain hardwear jacket, Black Diamond Ethics, ascesion skins and freeride+ to be mounted, Rossi b4's and axial 120 to be mounted, and a few new base layers.


Similar...

-Garmont Endorphins I used a few times last year end of year.
-Ordered BD Havocs,  Fritschi Freerides and BD glidelites
-Rossi B2s with 120 to be mounted
-BCA Tracker, which I hopefully won't have to use, and just ordered shovel and CF probe from BD.


No new clothes.


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Similar...
> 
> -Garmont Endorphins I used a few times last year end of year.
> -Ordered BD Havocs,  Fritschi Freerides and BD glidelites
> ...


Picked up a shovel/probe combo off SAC last year. Still no beacon, or avi training for that matter.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2007)

roark said:


> Picked up a shovel/probe combo off SAC last year. Still no beacon, or avi training for that matter.


You planning on visiting avi terrain?


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> You planning on visiting avi terrain?


Not especially, thus no beacon. Although I suppose it's not called the Gulf of Slides for nothing. Mostly looking to start exploring beyond the usual haunts this year if I can and get up to Tuckerman while Sherbie is still open.

I would be into taking a course though.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2007)

Shovel and prove is kinda useless without a beacon  Reason I asked is generally there is essentially close to no avi risk in Tuckerman/GoS/etc. late season unless something late season adds instability or new snow. Now if you are looking at getting up there before the Spring during the regular season, then by all means, and you would want that beacon in that case. I haven't bothered since I don't visit terrain that has anything higher than next to nothing for avi danger. Though I am considering some trips that would require that gear and knowledge down the road....


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually the shovel is stowed under the trunk in the car - much better than the plastic crappy one I had before. Plus it has the potential of being useful in the future. 

While I like the idea of getting out in times there might be avi danger honestly I'm too lazy when there's great lift serviced to be had. But I do aim to get a few more earned trips in this year.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 2, 2007)

There were plenty of avalanches in the spring last year because of late snowfall... Anyway, I plan on getting out to other areas to hit the BC anyway and I know it will all come in handy in the future.

But yeah, without the class it's really worthless - it's so much more about learning to make good decisions than to learn how to dig people out.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2007)

As roark pointed out... chances are if conditions in the Spring are avi prone, then I am still hitting the lifts any ways.  Good to have for future excursions though, no doubt.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a new pair of Nordica boots for this year. Am still looking for a shell jacket at a good price.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 8, 2007)

Just bought a pair of Salomon Scream 720's 171cm mounted as rock skis, a special blend hoody for warm days, and a pair of armada thalls for the park to add to last years chronic blends as my all mountain, might sell the thalls tho cuz i paid real real short $ and could make a profit. Thinking about a dumpy rock ice skater as well....or a moderately priced AT set up..don't need it so it depends on whether i can get a monster deal.....hint hint ;-)


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a new pair of replacement skis.. Fischer AMC 76 for racing and all mountain.. ordered a pair of Fischer Porohetes for POWDER!   I would have gone w/ the Wateas but they are too long...


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 9, 2007)

Needed to upgrade my old pair of boots for a stiffer one so I pulled the trigger on a pair of Lange World Cup 120 boots online at a good price. Consulted Jeff Bokum on the choice of boot and fit. Will probably break them in three or four days on snow then visit Jeff to see if work needs to be done.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 10, 2007)

Fischer Watea 94...mmm mmm good.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Fischer Watea 94...mmm mmm good.


I am looking seriously at these skis but am holding off for a demo and prices to come down.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 11, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I am looking seriously at these skis but am holding off for a demo and prices to come down.



I demoed them last year on a typical EC day...great edge hold, stable at speed and you know they'll float well.  nice addition to the quiver.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2007)

I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Head Mad Trix Mogul skis with PX12 bindings.  At least I should have the moguls covered for this year.  I'll be looking for a pair of mid-fats as well.  The mogul skis were a wicked good deal that I've been eyeing all summer and I couldn't pass it up any longer...


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Head Mad Trix Mogul skis with PX12 bindings.  At least I should have the moguls covered for this year.  I'll be looking for a pair of mid-fats as well.  The mogul skis were a wicked good deal that I've been eyeing all summer and I couldn't pass it up any longer...



Sweet! Congrats. Bring on the Sundown bumps!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I demoed them last year on a typical EC day...great edge hold, stable at speed and you know they'll float well.  nice addition to the quiver.


These types of comments make me nervous. I look for powder tree skis to not be stable at speed and have great edge hold. More concerned about powder, float, and especially short, nimble, tight tree skiing type turns. Very delicate balance between good float and nimble enough to make the tight turns and cuts of New England wood and tree skiing.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 11, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> These types of comments make me nervous. I look for powder tree skis to not be stable at speed and have great edge hold. More concerned about powder, float, and especially short, nimble, tight tree skiing type turns. Very delicate balance between good float and nimble enough to make the tight turns and cuts of New England wood and tree skiing.



That's kind of my point...I can tell just by the dimensions that the surface area will make the ski float, for me, I want to know that a powder ski will still perform in the conditions its not ideally suited for..harder snow, dust on crust, etc...all the things you don't want to hit on a powder day, but are likely to encounter nonetheless.  Its on the narrower end of "fat" skis...so its a little quicker than most...certainly quicker than the Gotama for example.  You're definately talking about a delicate balance...wider, longer skis will float really well, but won't be as nimble...a shorter, slightly narrower fat ski will be more nimble, but with less surface area, won't float as well as even the same ski in a longer length.  I wouldn't expect you to take some guy on an online forums word for it...but I literally ski on dozens of skis every winter...pretty much eveything new that's offered by 
Volkl, K2, Atomic, Fischer, Salomon, Rossi, Head, Nordica, Elan, Armada...but you've got to put them to the test yourself to find out if they're right for you.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2007)

Yea, totally. Good deal. The reason for my concern is from my experience last year with the Mantra. Seems like every ski company out there is looking to do a "quiver of one" in general and especially in the powder board line up. Personally, I like having a few different skis and don't want a ski that compromises even slightly on natural snow and powder. There is always a trade off. People talk about the one ski quiver, but there is always a trade off. I would prefer to see more specialization. Just have seen a lot of comments about how well powder skis can carve lately, and it just isn't what I want a powder ski to do well. Usually, the components that make a ski rail on groomers generally trade off for the qualities that make a ski a blast on the natural stuff. I'll give it a shot myself.... I gotta respect any one that admits other skiers need to try it for themselves rather than shooting from the hip that it is the best ski for someone else.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Fischer Watea 94...mmm mmm good.



I'd like to try a pair of the 84s. My skis right now only have 66 waist and I want to pick up a mid size ski next year sometime. Fat skis are going to have to wait for awhile.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 11, 2007)

cool...I hear what you're saying, so try the watea, but also try a k2 seth...they're softer, springy, mini rocker in the tip....don't rail as well on the hard stuff but they're great in the fluff.  The watea might be stiffer than you want, its going to have a similar feel to the mantra...fischer's misfit has similar dimensions but softer flex, more in line with the seth without the rocker or crazy twisted graphics...and its still a woodcore, sidewall ski.  I'm an idealist when it comes to skis...I'm all about having the best ski for the conditions.  You're right on with the one ski quiver comment...jack of all trades, master of none.  Not that there aren't some great ones out there, I'm just glad I don't have to settle for one...3 or 4 is more like it.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 13, 2007)

Fischer Watea 78s.


----------



## skidbump (Oct 14, 2007)

Just pulled trigger on 169 movement kamasutra twin tips

http://global.skipass.com/gearguide/ski/2007/movement/Kamasutra.html


----------



## skidbump (Oct 15, 2007)

kamasutra pic


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2007)

skidbump said:


> kamasutra pic



Those look sweet..this will be my first season with a pair of twins in my quiver...I still need to find a pair of stiff Ice Coast carvers..I'm thinking maybe last seasons Elan Magfire in a 176 or maybe another pair of Atomic LT11s..


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 15, 2007)

In the nu 4 u portion I picked up a pair of slightly used(not abused) K2 Public Enemy's (179) a little on the heavier side w/ demo bindings. I think I'll stay w/ these bindings for now in case any one would like to swap for a few runs...HOLLA


----------



## DEVO (Oct 15, 2007)

Picked up a set of Naxo 21's at the end of last season mounted them to my Dynastar Legend 8000's and picked up some BCA skins.  Only skied on those one day in the resort last season.  Waiting on used Garmont G-rides that should show up any day that I bought from someone at TGR.  Smith Prodigy goggles from SAC.    

Thinking about picking up another ski to use as my "everyday" resort ski so I won't have to use the Legend's  and just keep those for touring.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 15, 2007)

Picked-up a new pair of last years Atomic Snoop Daddys with the 412 bindings from REI. Bring on the crud and trees!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2007)

Got my new bump skis today! 






Skinny bastards, I'm thinking they're not going to be the best on powder days...


----------



## prisnah (Oct 19, 2007)

Just bought a pair of dece twice driled bro's.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Got my new bump skis today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rad.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Got my new bump skis today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice.  What are the dimensions on those bad boys?


----------



## koreshot (Oct 19, 2007)

prisnah said:


> Just bought a pair of dece twice driled bro's.



PM Gear Bros?  Really?  They suck.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Very nice.  What are the dimensions on those bad boys?



181cm length
90-65-81mm

http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2005-mad-trix-mogul-skis-181cm-p-2372.html


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> 181cm length
> 90-65-81mm



Wow. You even got my Cabs beat (92-66-82) on the skinnyness factor. Rock those piles, B! I love it how everyone is going fat and us nutcases decide to go the other way... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> 181cm length
> 90-65-81mm
> 
> http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2005-mad-trix-mogul-skis-181cm-p-2372.html



Some good prices over there.  Nice find.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Some good prices over there.  Nice find.



They actually recently raised the price on those skis, I got em for $30 cheaper.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow. You even got my Cabs beat (92-66-82) on the skinnyness factor. Rock those piles, B! I love it how everyone is going fat and us nutcases decide to go the other way... :lol:



At the price B found those boards at I thought about it.  But seeing that wifey still needs boards and I need something fatter than my 67 underfoot I need to wait.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> They actually recently raised the price on those skis, I got em for $30 cheaper.



Now you are killin' me... thanks.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> At the price B found those boards at I thought about it.  But seeing that wifey still needs boards and I need something fatter than my 67 underfoot I need to wait.



It was a helluva deal. I almost considered them as well.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 19, 2007)

i spent alot of time last year chasing the kids around the park so i got some fischer riu 180's cheap to butter around in and figure they should be pretty good in the bumps too at 112/80/104 ...can't wait to try e'm out


----------



## prisnah (Oct 19, 2007)

Just picked up a beat up pair of 179 bro prototypes...short money, I figure I'll use them in a beater AT setup. Salomons got delivered yesterday too.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> It was a helluva deal. I almost considered them as well.



They do seem pretty stiff, which I think was why you went with the K2's, right?


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> They do seem pretty stiff, which I think was why you went with the K2's, right?



The Salomon 1080 Moguls were my first choice. Seeing powhunter on them, I could tell they were very forgiving. The Cabs came highly recommended however, and I had gift certificates for Al's Ski Barn which stocked them so I went for those. As I understand it, the Heads are very rewarding for skiing them correctly, and amplify your flaws if you don't. My goal for a bump ski was lightweight and forgiving which I think I achieved with the Cabrawlers. Just means you need to bring your A-game when you're out on those Heads, B!  It's going to be interesting to watch the Sundown crew hit Nor'easter on the skinny bump sticks this year.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 21, 2007)

*some new stuff....*

Have a few, supposedly good skiing,  AT boots on the way...narrowed the few down to the size closest to me...am taking advantage of a few of the online return policies since it's pretty difficult to find these in shops around northern NewEngland.   This week should be fun...to what extent...???;-)  
*What a day today.....wish I could call in sick for Monday, we need more long weekends in this country!!!


----------



## prisnah (Oct 23, 2007)

prisnah said:


> Just picked up a beat up pair of 179 bro prototypes...short money, I figure I'll use them in a beater AT setup. Salomons got delivered yesterday too.



Just added a new pair of fritshchi freerides to throw on the bro's as an AT setup. Think I might get rid of the solly 720's.....still debating....gues I could always throw some demo bindings on 'em and use 'em as shite rock skis/ guest skis.

So new gear/stuff thus far:
Freerides
Bros
Solly 720's
661 Full Face
Some low DIN binders that came w/ the solly's
Some more socks
Apartment in bethel,ME

Still need:
More base layers
extra set of pants
back up jacket
extra liner
more money
roommate to split the rent


----------



## prisnah (Oct 23, 2007)

prisnah said:


> Just added a new pair of fritshchi freerides to throw on the bro's as an AT setup. Think I might get rid of the solly 720's.....still debating....gues I could always throw some demo bindings on 'em and use 'em as shite rock skis/ guest skis.
> 
> So new gear/stuff thus far:
> Freerides
> ...




Got the roomie, the base layers, and 2 liners today!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> The Salomon 1080 Moguls were my first choice. Seeing powhunter on them, I could tell they were very forgiving. The Cabs came highly recommended however, and I had gift certificates for Al's Ski Barn which stocked them so I went for those. As I understand it, the Heads are very rewarding for skiing them correctly, and amplify your flaws if you don't. My goal for a bump ski was lightweight and forgiving which I think I achieved with the Cabrawlers. Just means you need to bring your A-game when you're out on those Heads, B!  It's going to be interesting to watch the Sundown crew hit Nor'easter on the skinny bump sticks this year.



Just curious, what were you using in the bumps before your cabralwers? Were you using a bump only ski?


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Just curious, what were you using in the bumps before your cabralwers? Were you using a bump only ski?



2005 Volkl Unlimited AC3. Realtively heavy and a tad stiff. Great ski, just not the best for the zipper line.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2007)

prisnah said:


> Got the roomie, the base layers, and 2 liners today!!!



Prisnah, never thought that roomie and apartment were part of gear. But, if you say so, good for you! If you're going to be a River skier this year, you need one more piece of equipment -- a portable grill. You need one for BobR and thaller's meet-and-greets.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Prisnah, never thought that roomie and apartment were part of gear. But, if you say so, good for you! If you're going to be a River skier this year, you need one more piece of equipment -- a portable grill. You need one for BobR and thaller's meet-and-greets.



If it is a vacation apartment, then a roomie can defiantly be part of your "gear".  It can be expensive to have that extra home, so the financial split of the bills helps.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2007)

*....*



riverc0il said:


> These types of comments make me nervous. I look for powder tree skis to not be stable at speed and have great edge hold. More concerned about powder, float, and especially short, nimble, tight tree skiing type turns. Very delicate balance between good float and nimble enough to make the tight turns and cuts of New England wood and tree skiing.


Choosing between a few AT boots....

$.01...


----------



## DEVO (Oct 25, 2007)

DEVO said:


> Picked up a set of Naxo 21's at the end of last season mounted them to my Dynastar Legend 8000's and picked up some BCA skins.  Only skied on those one day in the resort last season.  Waiting on used Garmont G-rides that should show up any day that I bought from someone at TGR.  Smith Prodigy goggles from SAC.
> 
> Thinking about picking up another ski to use as my "everyday" resort ski so I won't have to use the Legend's  and just keep those for touring.



Just picked up a new pair of Scott P3's!  Should be exactly what I was looking for, stiffer twin tip for all around east coast use.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 26, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Prisnah, never thought that roomie and apartment were part of gear. But, if you say so, good for you! If you're going to be a River skier this year, you need one more piece of equipment -- a portable grill. You need one for BobR and thaller's meet-and-greets.



Yeah I consider the place part of the gear because it was essential in my quest to ski as much as possible.....roomie probably wouldn''t like it if he knew he was being talked about as gear tho.

Good call, on the grill, I knew I shoulda jumped on the one on SAC the other day. I'll hafta pick one up asap. Def. looking forward to meeting all of you and getting in some quality turns.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 26, 2007)

prisnah said:


> Yeah I consider the place part of the gear because it was essential in my quest to ski as much as possible.....roomie probably wouldn''t like it if he knew he was being talked about as gear tho.
> 
> Good call, on the grill, I knew I shoulda jumped on the one on SAC the other day. I'll hafta pick one up asap. Def. looking forward to meeting all of you and getting in some quality turns.



I have a grill you can have, not the best but free and it works. I'm not taking it with me to colorado, so it will just end up at the swap shop at the dump. p.m. me for details.


----------



## MarkC (Oct 28, 2007)

I picked up a pair of rome bindings.  Still not sure what I am going to put them on.  I am thinking about picking up a never summer titan tx but have not found a good price on one yet.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 31, 2007)

New gear?
I'm a bit shy about buying gear so I held back this year.
to The 08 Wave Spice I picked up in the spring, I added the Elan Speed Magic, Nordica, Olympia Fire Fox, Blue House MR171, and looks Like I'll be getting a Blizzard EOS in a few days.
I picked up some Rossi Axial2 bindings for the Blue House skis.
I also got the Leki trigger poles
I needed another pair of heavy ski pants so I got some Isis pants a month ago but I think rest of my ski gear looks like its ready for another season.
Does it count that I sold two pair of skis?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I just ordered some boots for the year.  I was gonna get Dalbello Proton 10's but they were all out so I am getting the Proton 12's.  Little stiffer than I wanted but they will be fun.  Plus they look very cool.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2007)

Hawkshot, I love my Dalbello Kryptons!!!  Everything about them seems to be very well thought out!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Well I just ordered some boots for the year.  I was gonna get Dalbello Proton 10's but they were all out so I am getting the Proton 12's.  Little stiffer than I wanted but they will be fun.  Plus they look very cool.





How much were they?  I'm in the market for some new boots..my Langes have 4 years on them and are so so so packed out..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 3, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much were they?  I'm in the market for some new boots..my Langes have 4 years on them and are so so so packed out..



Retail on them in right at $500 i think.  I work in a shop though.....:lol:;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 3, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Hawkshot, I love my Dalbello Kryptons!!!  Everything about them seems to be very well thought out!



I wanted to get some Kryptons, but the middle buckle just does not work well with my foot.  I love the idea behind kryptons though, and everyone that I know who uses them, loves them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Retail on them in right at $500 i think.  I work in a shop though.....:lol:;-)



I just bought Atomic Boots for $199..they're a previous years model..but are so much better than my old Langes..I also bought some Tyrolia Mojo bindings with the wide breaks to be mounted on my Rossi Scratch BCs..the shop didn't charge a mounting fee and I'm getting the new skis hot waxed..I also bough a beenie to go under my helmet for uber cold days..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I wanted to get some Kryptons, but the middle buckle just does not work well with my foot.  I love the idea behind kryptons though, and everyone that I know who uses them, loves them.


I think that middle buckle is one of my favourite features.  I like how in snugs my heel in its pocket.  Very well thought out boots!
Sorry the Krypton didn't work for you.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2007)

I went a little crazy at the local ski swap today.  I saw these beautiful Vertigo G4's sitting in the racks when I dropped my old boots off friday night.  After I found out that we had sold my old boots and my wife's old skis I knew the I had a little 'extra' to play with.  The G4's just had to come home to join my quiver.  Who cares if I may never get to use them in the conditions they were made for or that I didn't _really_ have the money to blow on them or even that they're relatively old, they looked cool and are in really good shape, and now they're mine.   We also picked up a new pair of Dynastars for my wife the day before, they're all adjusted up and ready to go.







While we were there we couldn't resist picking up some _very_ cheap gear for my daughter to play with...





$10 for the skis and $12 for the boots.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I went a little crazy at the local ski swap today.  I saw these beautiful Vertigo G4's sitting in the racks when I dropped my old boots off friday night.  After I found out that we had sold my old boots and my wife's old skis I knew the I had a little 'extra' to play with.  The G4's just had to come home to join my quiver.  Who cares if I may never get to use them in the conditions they were made for or that I didn't _really_ have the money to blow on them or even that they're relatively old, they looked cool and are in really good shape, and now they're mine.   We also picked up a new pair of Dynastars for my wife the day before, they're all adjusted up and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, Brian! What length are the Vertigos? Those skis are perfect to get your daughter sliding around.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 5, 2007)

Those G4s are nice.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sweet, Brian! What length are the Vertigos? Those skis are perfect to get your daughter sliding around.



The Vertigos are 178s.  I almost got a pair of 7 24 Pros that were 170s, but they were more beat up and the wider waist on the G4s was giving me visions of surfing pow... 

Those kids skis are probably a bit long for her right now, but they should be fine for what she'll be doing in them this season.  The boots are on the big side too, but I couldn't resist the cheap price tag.   She wouldn't let me take them off and instead walked around for like 45 minutes with them on as I browsed the rest of the swap.  She kept saying that she couldn't wait for winter. 



			
				koreshot said:
			
		

> Those G4s are nice.



Thanks, I coulnd't believe how good of shape they were in.  Save for a few small knicks on the top sheet it's almost as if they've never been skied...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> The Vertigos are 178s.  I almost got a pair of 7 24 Pros that were 170s, but they were more beat up and the wider waist on the G4s was giving me visions of surfing pow...
> 
> Those kids skis are probably a bit long for her right now, but they should be fine for what she'll be doing in them this season.  The boots are on the big side too, but I couldn't resist the cheap price tag.   She wouldn't let me take them off and instead walked around for like 45 minutes with them on as I browsed the rest of the swap.  She kept saying that she couldn't wait for winter.
> 
> ...



Nice. Great length. Should be an awesome natural snow conditions board for you.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 5, 2007)

All right, I'm officially a gear whore (snoseek is my jedi master). Got a pair of Rossi R11 Mutix on EBay. I always wanted one and the price was good so I put in a bid. Turns out I was the only bidder. I figure that it'll be my groomer ski and I could use it as a race ski if I get that far in this sport.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 5, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> All right, I'm officially a gear whore (snoseek is my jedi master). Got a pair of Rossi R11 Mutix on EBay. I always wanted one and the price was good so I put in a bid. Turns out I was the only bidder. I figure that it'll be my groomer ski and I could use it as a race ski if I get that far in this sport.



They are alot of fun.  I have a pair in 175 length.  The things are very stable at all speeds, yet very nimble going slow.

I wanted to sell them last spring because they were just too stable.  I would be racing down a trail at real high speeds with no worry on if they would hold.  The speeds I was going were just stupid, so I was going to sell them to slow myself down.  Now I am gonna race, so I will be keeping them.


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought a pair of Rossi z9s at the end of last season. I got them cheap at the closeout sale last season at the local shop.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 6, 2007)

Hawkshot, thanks for the good feedback. I got mine in the 165 length and will experiment with the arms as soon as snow conditions get decent. I've been angling for this ski for a long time and price was a major factor to scare me away. I'm glad about the deal I got though. I'll use this ski to outrun ski patrol!

Terry, can't wait to ski (and barbecue) at the River! The Z9 is my everyday ski. I'm very happy with it and I know you will too. Got mine at the end of the season last year. This store on Rt 4 in VT was basically giving it away. The ski was actually outside the store by the highway (if I was a thief, I could have swiped it but that would be so wrong -- and really bad karma). Anyway, it was a give-away price too. Never pay retail! See you this weekend.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Hawkshot, thanks for the good feedback. I got mine in the 165 length and will experiment with the arms as soon as snow conditions get decent.



I found that for all around to use the short arms.  They are still very stable when going fast, but much easier for short turns than the long arms.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 10, 2007)

Just ordered myself some Scott Mission's, and new goggles.  Gonna get some bindings tomorrow night.  Now I just need a helmet and pants....



Well ordered my Rossi Axial 120's.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 13, 2007)

*...new gear*

Really looking forward to the ski & walk modes of my Endorphins along with the rejunenated, gouge-filled G3s(Volkl);-)
Hey those Missions read like a nice ride HS99.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 14, 2007)

New Diablo Flames and a Giro G10 helmet w/tuneups. I also had my crossfires tuned to a .5 degree base and 3 degree side bevel. I can't wait to see how that works out on the hardpack.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn, while I was posting this I have SAC in a separate window and they have the Giro g10 with the tuneups II for $56. I paid about $110 for the helmet and $25 for the tuneups.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Damn, while I was posting this I have SAC in a separate window and they have the Giro g10 with the tuneups II for $56. I paid about $110 for the helmet and $25 for the tuneups.


Isn't that always the way?

I keep eyeing those K2 Phat Luvs on SAC.  I really want them but Brian seems to think I don't _need_ them.  :roll:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I added a Giro G10 MX helmet, Scott Slalom shin and hand guards as I hope to join school ski team,  and a pair of pants today.  This sport is addicting on gear.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2007)

severine said:


> Isn't that always the way?
> 
> I keep eyeing those K2 Phat Luvs on SAC.  I really want them but Brian seems to think I don't _need_ them.  :roll:



Why does Brian get to have all the fun...The Phat Luvs look sweet..


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2007)

*.....*



severine said:


> Isn't that always the way?
> 
> I keep eyeing those K2 Phat Luvs on SAC.  I really want them but Brian seems to think I don't _need_ them.  :roll:


Do it girl!....then tell ol' Brian..he needs to do a little more yahdwork...;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why does Brian get to have all the fun...The Phat Luvs look sweet..


I agree!! :beer:  But he feels I should really get on skis again first and demo before I decide on something so drastically different.  Especially since he's convinced there's little use for them in this area of the country. :roll:

Then again, if I go for some twin tip BC skis (I've been looking at Scratch Girls or Dynastar She's Trouble), then I'll have a lot more versatility.  You know, in case I want to get all steezy at my old age. :lol:  Wait, did I even say that right? :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2007)

severine said:


> I agree!! :beer:  But he feels I should really get on skis again first and demo before I decide on something so drastically different.  Especially since he's convinced there's little use for them in this area of the country. :roll:
> 
> Then again, if I go for some twin tip BC skis (I've been looking at Scratch Girls or Dynastar She's Trouble), then I'll have a lot more versatility.  You know, in case I want to get all steezy at my old age. :lol:  Wait, did I even say that right? :blink:



Well Demo-ing is a great option..Phat Loves would also be great on hardpacked groomers due to their sidecut..After skiing my new Rossi Scratch BCs which are 88mm underfoot this past weekend..it will be weird being back on my skinny ice coast carvers..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 14, 2007)

severine said:


> Isn't that always the way?
> 
> I keep eyeing those K2 Phat Luvs on SAC.  I really want them but Brian seems to think I don't _need_ them.  :roll:


You need to explain the difference between *want* and *need* :-D

You definitely NEED to put the Blizzard Titan EOS on your short list to demo!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> You need to explain the difference between *want* and *need* :-D
> 
> You definitely NEED to put the Blizzard Titan EOS on your short list to demo!


I saw yours...was it on Epic?  They're on the list, too. 

Now if only I can find a way to get somewhere this season that will actually have an assortment of skis I want to demo.

Though to be fair, the Phat Luvs on SAC are last year's which had a smaller waist than this year's.  That's my argument, anyway, for why I should just get them instead of trying to demo.  I don't think that worked.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 14, 2007)

severine said:


> I saw yours...was it on Epic?  They're on the list, too.
> 
> Now if only I can find a way to get somewhere this season that will actually have an assortment of skis I want to demo.
> 
> Though to be fair, the Phat Luvs on SAC are last year's which had a smaller waist than this year's.  That's my argument, anyway, for why I should just get them instead of trying to demo.  I don't think that worked.


The SkiDivas are planning on skiing at Stowe the Monday after ESA.Dec 17th
I'll have my EOS, Nordica Firefox and Elan Wave Spice with me.  Happy to let you try any of them if you're around.
Looks like some of the Mr Divas will be there too!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 17, 2007)

*...this week....*

Am finishing the modding on one Endorphin...along with fixing up the scratches & one gouge on the almost-freebie 70mm-W hardpack G3s....hoping to get out tomorrow or on a following weekday for day #1.
94mm-W Liberty Hazmats (twintips) supposed to show up on Wednesday...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm on the 2008 model year Salomon X-Wing Fury in a 184.  I got to try them last March when they brought a couple dozen prototypes into the country.  Salomon fixed the ski this year.  It's now wood core, comes in longer lengths, and is much beefier than their 2006 and 2007 model.  This ski replaces the old Xtra Hot as the all mountain ski that works equally well in powder, cut-up powder, and the firm stuff.  The target market for this ski in this length is 6 foot+ advanced skiers who don't miss many meals.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's see... the updated list?

Dynastar Nova 154cm with Look Exclusive bindings
Dynastar Marie Martinod Pro model TT 165cm with Look NX10 bindings
        Smith Phenom Spherical Goggles-Burg Pillowcase/Platinum Mirror (arriving today!!!!)
Smartwool socks (thinner than my previous pairs of ski socks...seeing if that helps with the boot issues)

Since I sold my Rossi Saphir Snows, retired my ski socks, and ditched one pair of goggles (still have a clear pair...forget which brand), this is mostly replacement of equipment instead of additional.  Mostly. 

I think that's everything.......


----------



## prisnah (Nov 22, 2007)

Decided last week to cash in like half the quiver. Adding Armada 176 AR6 to the quiver this weekend. Picked up a used pair of PE's in a 179.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well here are some pics of most of my new stuff for this year.  Not the jacket or pants though.







Scott Mission (178)
Rossi Axial 120 
Dalbello Proton 12
Spy Soldiers (X2)
Scott Motive (free from rep)
Scott Race poles with hand guards
Shin guards
Giro G10 MX
Giro Talon


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 26, 2007)

Jezz, Hawkshot. Maybe this list would be easier if you list what type of gear you haven't gotten this season :lol:

Those Scott Missions tops sheets are beautiful. Never considered those before, the specs look good and I might add that to my short list (yet another ski I probably will not be able to find a demo for. why are all the good looking skis not made by the majors?). Please post a review of the skis after you have some days on natural snow if you don't mind, 'twoud be appreciated!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 26, 2007)

Hawkshot.......kindred spirits are we!

Schweeeeeeeet!


----------

